# My new boy is coming home real soon!



## mokinho (Feb 11, 2007)

He is my Endurance prospect

Here is a link to his video


http://www.sunshineridgearabians.com/movies/tie for website.wmv


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

not such a hot picture for critiquing but from what I can see he's got nice legs, a nice throatlatch, good back. Very nice! and not to mention totally gorgeous!!


----------



## mokinho (Feb 11, 2007)

*did you check out his video link?*

did you check out his video link?

his name is Black Tie Rebellion



















I think we will be picking him up in the next few days. He's a few hours away and I was wondering how often would one stop to let the horse out of the trailer to stretch their legs?


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I would stop every four hours. Six at the most.


----------



## Bentley (Mar 2, 2007)

*New boy*

HE'S GORGEOUS! He will take you for a heck of a ride, and it will be a BLAST getting there! I had Arabians for 16 years and rode endurance--wish I still could. Let us know how he does when you get him home and start riding him!


----------



## Horse_love999 (Mar 17, 2007)

omg! He is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo georgous, youshould sleep in his stall with him when he gets there and just bond with him. Good Luck!  
-chelsea-


----------



## rodeoridin (Mar 18, 2007)

OMG gorgeous babe
GL!


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

lovely paces


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

he is stunning!!! am not usally into coloureds but he is something else! best of luck x x x


----------



## da moose (Mar 2, 2007)

He is a very good looking horse, but his neck is very scrawny. When you get a training program in motion, do lots of work to build up his muscle.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:shock: Wow, what presence!! He's gorgeous, best of luck with him!!!


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Hes Gawjuss! x Best of luck with him! x


----------

